# Key Post: Restaurants in Galway



## Marion (28 Feb 2003)

Hello

Would anyone recommend a good restaurant in Galway, that isn't too pricey? Any kind will do! Preferably in the City Centre or on the way to Salthill (where I'm staying).

Many thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## harza (28 Feb 2003)

*food in Galway*

The Malt House (laneway after the Kings Head pub)
KC Blakes (Quay Street)
Kirbys (Cross Street)
Park House Hotel (Forster Street)

These would be some of the top restaurants in the city centre. If you'd prefer some Indian cuisine then both Eastern Tandoori and Tulsi are excellent.

For seafood check out McDonagh's (Quay Street).

There is also alot of other good places to eat (many cheaper) than the list above. Quay Street is a good starting spot.

All the above are easily accessible (less than 5 min) from the city centre (Eyre Square).


----------



## slatteryc (28 Feb 2003)

*restaraunts in galway*

Harza, 
I take it your a galwegian or at least living there?  Where the quays bar is, theres a side lane, at the bottom of that lane theres a restaraunt right on the corner opposite some new public building, I was in there recently and found it quite tasty and good value, you wouldnt happen to know the name of it?
Ta,
C.


----------



## harza (28 Feb 2003)

*restaraunts in galway*

[broken link removed]...it does alot of Tex-Mex food. The public building opposite it is the Revenue I think.

*Westbound,*
[broken link removed] gives a good deal of info on places to eat around the city.


----------



## Contango10 (28 Feb 2003)

*Re: restaraunts in galway*

Yes, it is called Cactus Jacks. It is on Courthouse Lane, a narrow street off Quay Street, down the side of the Quay's pub.

Yes, that is the back of the Revenue's Custom and Excise building in Galway.  During building work, they discovered old parts of the walls of Galway, so the new building incorporates them, allowing passers-by to see in through large glass windows.  Good job, no harm having a walk down there even if you aren't going to Cactus Jacks.

Nice restaurant, I was in it last Sunday evening. I had the smoked bacon and cheese homemade burger. I was happy with it. Relaxed environment, not formal. Guinness 3.30.

The Druid theatre is on the same lane.

Contango10


----------



## Marion (28 Feb 2003)

*Re: Restaurants in Galway*

I also like:

Nimmos - Spanish Arch
The Lemongrass - Spanish Arch 
Kirwin's Lane - Kirwin's Lane (off Quay St)
Oscars - upper Dominic Street

Oh and I must not forget Milano

If you're in town in the afternoon, go for coffe and cake to Goya's (it's in Kirwin's lane.) The chocolate cake is divine!


Marion :hat


----------



## eileen (1 Mar 2003)

*re*

Try 'Buon Appetito' on Abbygate street for delish italian style food, and other goodies.  It is non smoking, and has a wine license.
Expect to pay around 10 euro for a main course.  Their carbonara is out of this world, yummy!

Enjoy!


----------



## harza (1 Mar 2003)

*Re: food in Galway*

The Lemongrass is nice alright. I hear that Oscars is well worth a visit but never seem to make it that far down the town. Milano is the same as Pizza Express (just look at the stamp on their cutlery!) and definately worth a visit if you're looking for pizza. Don't forget Fat Freddy's on Quay st. for pizza too.

For the best breakfast in Galway (in my opinion) you should check out The Left Bank Cáfe on Dominic Street. They also do good dinners at great prices.


As regards 'Buon Appetito' I find that their pizzas are laced with salt (or something)!

Try Scotty's (directly opposite Milano) for a good American Grill and *brilliant* desserts (in particular the sundaes).

*Marion*
 They do a nice chocolate mud cake (as do Milano).


----------



## Marion (1 Mar 2003)

*Re: I love chocolate cake!*

Hi Harza

I haven't tried the mud pie in Scotty's, but I will. I think Goya's will be a hard act to follow though.  

Marion :hat


----------



## westbound (3 Mar 2003)

*Galway Restaurants*

Many thanks for the replies - I look forward to adding to my ever increasing waistline!!


----------



## suckered (4 Mar 2003)

*restaurants in galway.*

westbound. Dont try and book scottys as the original in town is now closed. They have re opened, but on the east side of town, away from the centre. Oscars is great, but they have doubled the prices since they first opened and isnt good value any more. KC Blakes in my mind is the best of the rest, fab food, 10-20 euro for main courses, and lots of choice, fast service, but you cant keep the table all night, and they have a couple of sittings.


----------



## harza (4 Mar 2003)

*Scotty's*

*Dont try and book scottys as the original in town is now closed. They have re opened, but on the east side of town, away from the centre.*

When did all this happen and where is the new location? I know there is always talk about Scotty's being either "up for sale" or "just sold" and so perhaps owners have changed but the location...?

The Scotty's I am referring to is on Middle Street and has been for the last number of years just in case there is any confusion.


----------



## Kilteragh (4 Mar 2003)

*Restaurants in Galway*

Try McSwiggan's for nice food and a decent enough pint.


----------



## gemini (23 Jun 2003)

*re*

Scotty's is not closed on Middle Street, but they have opened another branch of the restaurant near the GMIT. Best sandwiches and potato skins I've ever had!

Antons cafe on the road out to Salthill is delish too - but only a daytime option.  Fantastic homemade salads, breads, cakes etc.  Well worth a look I think.


----------



## propertynewbie (24 Jun 2003)

*Re: re*

There are a few nice places in town; The Quays do a nice lunch(7 days afaik). Or for a nice Chinese try Ming Gardens across from Brown Thomas on Eglington Street is very nice.

If you are heading out towards Salthill, The Galleon is very good, but can get quiet busy. There is also a new restaurant opened over the Aquarium which is meant to be very good, haven’t sampled it myself yet.


----------



## Marion (24 Jun 2003)

A friend and I stopped at a little gem in Clarinbridge on Sat afternoon. We had intended to have coffee, but they also had 4 lovely salad menus - usual suspects - smoked salmon and crab, smoked chicken, homebaked ham and cheese and one other.  We had one of these each and we ordered a half bottle of wine. The owner apologised and said that she didn't have a wine license, but would be delighted to give us a glass each on the house :eek  Shock horror! 

Rip off Ireland is dead and buried in Claire's café.

The salad was excellent as was the chocolate fudge cake  

Marion :hat


----------



## sueellen (22 May 2004)

*Some other posts* 

*AmandaC
Unregistered User
Restaurants in Galway City*

I've got the January blues like everybody else, so myself and himself are going to take ourselves off to Galway for the weekend to cheer ourselves up.


Can anyone recommend a decent restaurant?

Thanks

AmandaC 

*decembersally
Unregistered User
Nemos!*

Check this place out! It's in Galway city centre, make sure to ring and book in advance cos it gets v. busy! You won't be disappointed! 

*shnaek
Registered User
Re: Nemos!*

If you like Italian check out Da Robertas in Salthill. You will more than likely need to book as it is always packed. The food is good value, and excellent. 

*Puffy
Unregistered User*
*Oscars*

Try Oscars, its just off Dominic St - near Roisin Dubhs - it is gorgeous!!!! 

*bluebean
Registered User*

I'd agree with Da Robarta's in Salthill - def book ahead though! The number is 091 585 808. 
Other than there, Oscars is good or if you want to go outside of town then try the White Gables in Moycullen.

(I have no association with any of the above businesses)

Hope you have a great time! 

*Westbound
Unregistered User
Lemongrass*

I thought Lemongrass was very nice. Sort of Thai kind of place. It's beside The Spanish Arch and they have a website, which I can't remember the name of. Was v popular 6 months ago, so you need to book. 

*Janeom
Unregistered User
Thai Garden*

Thai Garden behind Lemongrass is also good. I think its more authentic than Lemon grass. You probably need to book ahead to ....non smoking section is quite small also.

I see some shredded wheat packages have a voucher offering a main course for €2 in Lemongrass. so if you like shredded wheat buy 2 boxes before you go and you save yourself a few quid on dinner.

Janeom


----------



## sueellen (22 May 2004)

*Some further posts*

*ckc1
Registered User
How about lunch in Galway?*

I frequently have to go to Galway for afternoon meetings and I am looking for some advice on places for lunch - I have been to Anton's - love it!! Goya's is great for dessert/coffees but I have not been impressed with the lunches I have had there....any suggestions?
Thanks. 

*Shauna
Unregistered User
lunch*

I had lunch last week in the Huntsmans Inn it is at the roundabout on the way to Bon Secure hospital coming from city (someone might have better directions) it was really good also it has table service which makes a nice change from carvery 

*propertynewbie
Registered User
Re: lunch*

ckc1,

Busker Brownes is just around the Corner from Goya's, across from the Front Door, this is also pretty good for lunch or you could try Lynch's Cafe above Zhivago on Shop Street, though its pretty packed in there at lunch, its where most town goes for lunch, it seems!

Shauna, The Huntsman is just at the end of the Dublin Road as you come into Galway. Its pretty nice in there, but can get busy as there aint alot of places up that side of town. 

*harza
Long time poster
lunch* 

Carvery at McSwiggan's is very nice and costs about €7.50 a plate. They are good portions and it's a nice place to eat. Try and beat the rush around 1pm if possible.

If you're hungry and can handle Indian food at lunch time then try The Bombay Palace on Eglington St. (opposite church). They do an all-you-can-eat buffet for about €8.50. 

*blowIn
Unregistered User
Okay, here are another few ideas:*

Revive - near Roches Stores. Nice choice of sandwiches, wraps, etc, with some originality!

Delight - gourmet sandwich bar on Abbeygate Street. Might not be suitable though, as only about 4 stools to sit in and eat, but food is to die for if you can find somewhere quiet to sit and eat outside!

Scottys - see previous posts

Food for thought - a nice change, does baked potatoes, baps, rolls etc. Gets very busy.

Anyone else know some hidden gems that I should visit?! 

*harza
Long time poster*

The Home Plate on Mary Street is worth a look (across from AudioVision). 
Spud Murphy's (Abbeygate St.) for a baked potato with some original fillings. 

Delight is great alright, but you can't expect to get a stool.


----------



## rory (25 May 2004)

Someone mentioned KC Blakes.

I was there recently.

The service throughout was too quick, bordering on rushed.

At the end, as we sipped our coffees, the bill arrived, unsolicited. A few minutes later, the lady on front of house picked up the bill and made to walk off with it, assuming we had paid. We told that her we hadn't paid it as were still finishing our meal; she replied that there were people waiting for the table and walked off. In response to that unwarranted rudeness we decided to order another round of coffees. Wen we told the waiter this, he looked very uncomfortable, and mumbled that he would go an check. We got the coffees. When we were finished, in our own time, my wife gave yer one a piece of her mind. She didn't even have the manners to look at my wife as she talked to her, and wasn't apologetic at all. 

When I made the booking, there was no problem with the time I requested, and nobody mentioned that would be any time limit.

KC Blakes is not a cheap restaurant by any means, and neither is it supposed to be fast food joint.

I definitely won't be going back.


----------



## Mikeyboy (25 May 2004)

*food*

KC Blakes — squashed into seats on top of each other. Food not bad.

Lemongrass and Oscars — completely over-rated. You wouldn't want to have a big appetite with their tiny portions.

Scotty's in Middle St — Gone. Yes, it is. Scotty doesn't own it anymore. 

McSwiggans (Woodquay) at night is fantastic, although I wouldn't eat their carvery during the day.

In Salthill, there's only one place — Da Roberta's, but make sure to book in advance. It's always packed.


----------



## Starved (1 Oct 2004)

*Pizza Eile*

Has anyone tried the new pizza place in Massimo's - Pizza Eile?
It has some pretty different toppings etc. - eg chicken tikka pizza, all day breakfast pizza...
just wondered if anyone could recommend it? Or not?

Scotty's in Middle street is closed alright, right shock to the system for me and the boys...they used to do a mean burger special in there, would set you up for the day!


----------



## 1amp (5 Oct 2004)

*pizza eile*

Hi to you  all  - can anyone guide me to a Spanish restaurant/cafe in Galway or even a Tapas Bar? thanks.


----------



## bluebean (5 Oct 2004)

*re*

I dont think there is any tapas bar in Galway. Nearest thing I know to Spanish is 'La Salsa' takeaway on Mary Street, but not sure if that is Mexican or Spanish to tell you the truth...


----------



## sueellen (27 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts*

*coininban
eating out for family in Galway city?*

Off to Galway City shortly with the family. Wondering about any recommendations for reasonable nice places to eat. Usually we go to the Galleon in Salthill but the queue is often out the door. Any place else that won't bankrupt us please? 

*bluebean
Frequent poster*

Try Kelehans pub out in Bushypark - out the Clifden road, about 2/3 miles from Eyre Square. Decent meals, good size, good value in my opinion. Worth the trip out of town.
Failing that, try Barr an Chaladh (can't spell) in Woodquay which isn't bad either. 

*Bernard
Salthill*

There's a small family run Italian in Salthill that is fantastic - but I can't remember the name. Anyone? 

Decent prices, great menu and authentic Italian fare. 

The pasta bakes are only magic. 

Bernard 

*shnaek
Frequent poster
Re: Salthill*

It's called Da Robertas 

*Dunners
Eating out in Galway*

also try McSwiggans in city centre, Maxwell McNamara's, or any of the bistro-type places on Quay St. Fat Freddy's is great for pizza and McDonaghs or Conlon's for fish n' chips. 

*coininban
eating out for family in Galway city?*

ah brilliant - many thanks folks - good to know we won't go hungry!!! 

*foxy
Restaurant*

Definitely go to Mc Swiggans the food is excellent, although make sure and book a table as its always busy 

*bluebean
Frequent poster
re: McSwiggans*

McSwiggans great for food during the week, but apparently to be avoided on a Sunday....


----------



## Baker (16 Feb 2006)

The best meal I had in Ireland was in Oscars...
The place is out of the way but is big time a hidden gem. The food is is unlike any I have seen. The samble is around 2 foot tall which is what I had and the wife had lamb which was fantastic.


----------



## Marion (16 Feb 2006)

I have now been to Lemongrass and Thai Garden a couple of times and I would have to agree that the food in Thai Garden is far superior.

Marion


----------



## lornie (23 May 2007)

sueellen said:


> *Some other posts*
> 
> *AmandaC*
> *Unregistered User*
> ...


 
AL murettos on forster court around the corner from morgans bar, i cannot say how much i love going there!


----------

